# Fallout 4- Energie da aber beim Bauen rot (nicht möglich?)angezeigt



## lalulalu (20. November 2015)

*Fallout 4- Energie da aber beim Bauen rot (nicht möglich?)angezeigt*

mein Problem - ich möchte etwas bauen was Energie verbraucht und habe auch genug,
trotzdem erscheint beim Bauversuch (alle Materialien vorhanden) ein rotes Energiesymbol und ich kann nicht bauen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. November 2015)

Bauen solltest du es trotzdem können.
Du musst dann nur Leitungen verlegen, damit der Strom auch dort hin kommt.


----------



## lalulalu (20. November 2015)

Jo - ging dann irgendwie doch was eine Fummelei !

Nochmal Danke.


----------

